# Need a good printer urgent fast



## sandeep410 (Nov 19, 2013)

I need a good printer. I have HP printer but it totally sucks. It used to print pages only when it felt like doing it. Ink catridges always got over too fast without printing. And now paper gets jammed.
So i need a new printer. My print work is very less hardly 10 pages per month.
I need a good printer that wont die fast.
Gona buy it in 2 days.


----------



## arvindrao15 (Nov 19, 2013)

Please post budget here are some printers.


----------



## sandeep410 (Nov 19, 2013)

Budget is 5-8k. Cheaper the better as i wont be doing much printing anyway. Which one of those is good i dont wana have a nightmare time again as i did with my current HP printer


----------



## Avneesh Sachdeva (Nov 20, 2013)

HP like other brands sucks because of the sponge in the cartridges which dries over time even when full.
I also face the same problem.
Paper jamming easily gets resolved by cleaning the rollers. You can watch a video from Hp support on youtube/hp site for your model. I can search it for you if you want.
You can giveit a try, *final decision is yours*.




sandeep410 said:


> I need a good printer. I have HP printer but it totally sucks. It used to print pages only when it felt like doing it. Ink catridges always got over too fast without printing. And now paper gets jammed.
> So i need a new printer. My print work is very less hardly 10 pages per month.
> I need a good printer that wont die fast.
> Gona buy it in 2 days.


----------



## snap (Nov 25, 2013)

^^
why aren't you banned yet


----------



## kARTechnology (Nov 29, 2013)

eyes closed *EPSON L110 (or any epson ink tank with bottles)* ...my review is on think digit post too somewhere
using it since 6-8 months(i think) and it PRINTS when I WISH

and still the INK IS NOT OVER, FROM THE TIME OF BUYING I HAVE NOT REFILLED IT ONCE ALSO
with this you *should* print atlest once a week to prevent its head drying up._*
its great...*_
i take nearly 1000+ pages black and white,few colour notes so its is doing great and still didn't refill
which colour you use more only that gets over so only that ink to refill in case its near 10% in the ink tank*
u get 70 ml of ink not 5-10 ml of ink cartridge in HP*


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 29, 2013)

^How much does a cartridge cost ? That sounds like a great printer


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Nov 29, 2013)

Acc. To my research:

Best print quality and speed : Canon,Brother,Xerox

Reliability and cost effective:HP,Epson

Note:Ink tank reduces print quality.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 29, 2013)

Epson L110
Rs.441 per bottle(black,cyan,magenta or yellow).you only need to buy bottle for the color almost used up.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Nov 30, 2013)

Does using a CISS system affect the print quality adversely? What inks would you recommend? Need to print lots of pages economically.


----------



## kARTechnology (Nov 30, 2013)

Chetan1991 said:


> Does using a CISS system affect the print quality adversely? What inks would you recommend? Need to print lots of pages economically.



lots of pages = economic = *go to ciss for sure as you get color printing also instead of b/w laser*(or epson ink tanks) 
*print darkly in standard mode*, 
somewhat *slow compared to laser* 
*ciss are low pwer consumption 10W peak*
*scratchproof *ink but not water proof


lots of pages = more money as = laser
put setting to *print very lightly, but fastly*
*laser high power consumption 150-500W standby* 
*waterproof *BUT u can scratch the words away with your finger



color printing i took on a photo paperwith epson l110 faded after 3 months of putting it in under evening sunlight ( on a shop glass door it was sticked and sun rays falled on it evenings)


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 30, 2013)

I will give you 2 options since I was once facing the same issue like yours. You choose what you liked.
1. I bought Epson TS121 for Rs 2500 and then added CISS with full tank ink for Rs 1200. Total damage Rs 3700. Since TX121 is not available now, there must be some other model. And remember, the moment you use non epson recommended ink, you loose your warranty. Same for other brands also.
*www.epson.co.in/epson_india/printe...duct.page?product_name=Epson_Expression_ME-10

2. Get brother. Will cost a bit more but awesome print quality and economy. Prints just comes to life even if you use non recommended ink. And no hassle of the ink pipes found in epson CISS. 
Brother DCP-J140W Inkjet Printers Printer - Buy Online @ Rs.7710/- | Snapdeal.com
read some reviews here, Brother - DCP J125 Multifunction Inkjet Printer - Brother: Flipkart.com


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 30, 2013)

i recently bought hp 2515 all in one at rs 4500 vfm IMHO.......


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Dec 1, 2013)

CISS is a go for B/W print.If you require quality colour prints stay away from CISS.I just refil
My canon cartridges.


----------



## bubusam13 (Dec 1, 2013)

can you put ciss in it ? mine first was HP But it used to print bad quality pictures. The colours look dull and had a green tint. At that time I used to buy original ink.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Dec 1, 2013)

bubusam13 said:


> can you put ciss in it ? mine first was HP But it used to print bad quality pictures. The colours look dull and had a green tint. At that time I used to buy original ink.



My Canon MX437 supports CISS but I purchased XL cartridges and I refill it.
CISS gives very bad print especially on gloss or other paper.

I suggest you to take a look at brother.
If you require B/W only get HP Laserjet with scanner.

If you want inkjet get HP deskjet(for cheap ink option)

If you can't compromise picture quality get Canon.

Hence if you want AIO with cheap ink solutions get EPSON.


----------

